# Bleeding 3 weeks after mating



## Lovemygingers (Feb 3, 2014)

Yet another one today my girls are keeping me on my toes. I mated my bitch for get second litter 3 weeks ago today and have just gone to let her put and noticed dark on her vulva. Wiped it and it was dried dark blood no gunge no loss on kitchen floor. No temperature all fine eating drinking etc I have had bit he's bleed a few days after mating but not weeks. Vets in the morning I think just to make sure all is well just wondered if anyone else seen this. I have had a pyo case before and nothing like this thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Bleeding three weeks after being mated isn't anything I ever saw with my bitches.

I would just have a word with your vet by 'phone. It may be nothing, but better to be sure.

What breed is your bitch and when did she have her last litter?


----------



## Lovemygingers (Feb 3, 2014)

18 months ago and Dogue de Bordeaux. Yes I'm going up tomorrow anyway to pick some wormers up and take my English mastif girl for a blood test as we think a possible Silent season with that one! never seem to be away from the place I was only there today getting one of my other girls hips and elbows X-rays for her hip score but didn't notice this one til tea time and never noticed before. I have a male who I let out with her just to borrow his nose so to speak as I wondered if she'd had a split season but he showed no interest at all. I have never known it. Thanks anywaI


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Hope your girl is OK 

Just to say fab to hear that you are doing hip scoring, far too many people breed and don't bother with this, and that is unethical in the extreme.

Are there other health tests DBDs need before being mated? I just ask out of interest as I'm a big fan of this breed


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Hope your girl is OK
> 
> Just to say fab to hear that you are doing hip scoring, far too many people breed and don't bother with this, and that is unethical in the extreme.
> 
> Are there other health tests DBDs need before being mated? I just ask out of interest as I'm a big fan of this breed


Eyes and heart. The breed clubs also do a DDB specific vet check, which maintains a health database.

There are other tests available, but I've never heard of the being done. Most people seem to stop at eyes, heart, hips, elbows.


----------

